# Update on Emma



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Emma's wings are growing back. She's got her confidence back (YAY).

This afternoon it just happened that she was by the lower cage door and I was able to get her out all by herself.

I gave her some sunflower seeds. She climbed up to my shoulder and stayed for several minutes. Every now and then I gave her another small seed. She was calm and relaxed. I even got her close to my neck, and was able to graze her crest with my chin. That was a first! 

I told her how wonderful she smells and how sad it is that I can't usually get close enough to smell her.

I'm happy.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Definitely sounds like you are making progress with your gorgeous girl. With her confidence growing, each attempt at getting her to be comfortable on your shoulder will be easier and easier.


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Looking good! I'm really glad she's doing well


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's wonderful!


----------



## ScarredEclipse (Apr 1, 2014)

Emma is coming a long way from how she was a few months ago! Keep doing what you're doing because it sounds like she's really open to what you've been doing with her. I worked with Tweety for months, putting my hand in the cage, praising him, etc. Now he's stopped running from me when he's in a cage and acting like he's afraid of me.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's great news Emma's making great progress congratulations.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

One of the reasons I had Emma clipped, back in May, was that I couldn't get her back in the cage. I tried many things: treats, turning lights out, waiting. Nothing worked. I was in despair about it.

While her wings were clipped, I was able to "herd" her into the cage by spreading my arms out and bringing my hands (slowly) close to her. I would say, "Inside, Inside!" When she went in, she got a sunflower seed.

I have to say, clipping was very effective in my situation. She's now in a routine that she seems to understand. Even though she can fly perfectly well now, she is much more manageable in so many ways. I find that many times even just saying "Inside, Inside" seems to get her into the cage, without even using my hands.

I felt bad right after she was clipped, because she was obviously depressed and withdrawn, for about a week. But, she did recover.

I know many are against clipping, ever. But, for anyone considering it, I wanted to share a positive experience. Right now, none of my three are clipped, and we all get along well together.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Good. I am glad.


----------



## cpc1007 (Jul 22, 2014)

Dianne,
I had experienced exactly the same thing with the lovebirds I had when I was younger. They came from petstore fully grown and did not want to interact with human at all, and if I let them out they would fly into bad spots that are either dangerous for them or not appreciated by mom. 

I had to get them clipped just so I could keep them in the right areas, but eventually I found out that clipping forced them to learn routines and have much more human interaction, which was totally out of their comfort zone. Before clipping, flying away was their solution for everything. After clipping, they got a chance to re-evaluate their comfort zone and eventually understood their surroundings better.

They also learned to get back to the cage when I said 'go home'. Very funny though, the clever one out of those two would step one leg into the cage, then look at me, trying to figure out if I was serious about it or not. If I stared at him then he would get into cage quickly. If I went away doing something else, then he would totally come back out in no time!

They eventually grew their flight feathers back, but by that time they got along much better with humans....exactly as Dianne described. 

Thought I should share my own experience, even with a different species. 







dianne said:


> I know many are against clipping, ever. But, for anyone considering it, I wanted to share a positive experience. Right now, none of my three are clipped, and we all get along well together.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

. . .clever one out of those two would step one leg into the cage, then look at me, trying to figure out if I was serious about it or not."

That's funny! I really am impressed with birds' intelligence. It comes out more and more as they get comfortable with their environment, which took some of my birds considerable time.


----------



## Lopburi (Sep 11, 2014)

What a sweetie. That's such a breakthrough to get her to come out... and sit on you!! I see why you clipped her wings. That's great that you could train her while she was clipped. I really don't want to do that to my guy. I hope he goes back in his cage of his own will... once he finally comes out!


----------

